# Trap hex bar needed, to fit non Olympic plates (1inch)



## Jpeg3000

Hi, I am in need of a hex bar to work my traps, cannot seem to find one that fits normal non Olympic plates, if anyone has a source for these then please pm me or reply to this thread, or email me on [email protected]

Thanks in advance to anyone that may reply!


----------



## scorpio_biker

Hi,

This site http://www.savagestrength.co.uk/ has standard hex bars. I don't know if they are any good as I haven't used them (just found them when searching for a standard hex bar myself).


----------

